# Gamer Pc bis ca 1300€ mit Monitor



## MajeGourov (18. Juni 2014)

*Gamer Pc bis ca 1300€ mit Monitor*

Hallo Leute,

ich suche nach einem Gamer Pc, der mir für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre aufjedenfall ausreichen sollte.
Es sollte womöglichst alles mit guter Qualität vorhanden sein. Also es sollte net so sein, dass ich die beste Grafikkarte und Prozessoren habe, aber mein 
Kühler dann net optimal ist und die oben genannten Komponenten beschädigt.
Ich bin sehr schlecht bei solchen Konfigurationen und als Neuling hier im Forum wollte ich euch um Hilfe fragen.

Es wäre schön wenn ich dann mit dem Pc alle Spiele auf höchster Qualität spielen kann und auch net vom Kühlergeräusch gestört werde.
Eine Wlan Karte wäre auch gut, weil mein Lan Kabel wohl net bis zu meinem Pc reichen wird 

Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus.

PS:Max 1300€ monitor inklusive


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2014)

Also, 5 Jahre wird selbst der beste PC nicht mehr für alles reichen   aber aktuell macht es rein von der Leistung her auch keinen Sinn, mehr als ca 1000-1000€ auszugeben. So einen PC könntest Du dann in 2-3 Jahren in jedem Falle - falls es dann nötig wird - mit ner neuen Grafikkarte nochmal deutlich fitter machen.

Soll auch Windows mit dabei sein, oder hast Du schon ein Windows?


----------



## MajeGourov (18. Juni 2014)

Windows muss nicht unbedingt drin sein, kann es selbst installieren, aber wenn es im Preis mitdabei ist hätte ich nichts dagegen
Hast übrigens völlig recht  Bin auch kein extremer gamer der battlefield 4 oder so spielt.
Spiele aber League of Legends und nen Radsport manager spiel welche ich auf höhster grafikeinstellung und sehr flüssig spielen will.
Auf nen leisen Pc lege ich sehr viel wert 
Es sollte ne SSD festplatte haben, auf dem ich windows installiere und ne zusätzliche.



PS: Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## MajeGourov (18. Juni 2014)

Hab mich auch informiert und gemerkt dass ich eig nicht so viel ausgeben muss.
Ich denke 900€ euro max ist für meinen Zweck des Gebrauchs optimal.
Monitor sollte halt inklsuive sein


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2014)

Guck mal hier Gaming-PCs fit für Watch Dogs und Co: 6 Modelle ab 600 Euro  auf der 4. Seite der 600€-PC auf Intel-Basis. Der würde eigentlich schon locker reichen für Deine Zwecke. Vielleicht gib nen Tick mehr aus für einen core i5-4570 (+20€) und einen leisen Kühler wie den Arctic Cooling Frezer 13 Co (25€), dann noch eine SSD mit 120GB (ca 70€) oder 240GB (90€) für windows und alle Anwendung sowie in Deinem Fall an sich auch genug Platz für Deine Spiele, zumindest wenn Du die 240GB-SSD nimmst. Da bist Du dann bei ca. 740€, für 150-160€ gibt es viele gute Monitore mit 24 Zoll. Falls Du Windows noch brauchst, kostet das halt noch weitere ca 80€.  Und den PC kannst Du mit ner besseren Grafikkarte bei Bedarf zu quasi HighEnd machen (mit der R9 270X wäre es "obere Mittelklasse"  ). Und wenn Du willst, kannst Du natürlich ein etwas besseres Gehäuse nehmen, wo auch leisere Lüfter dabei sind, für ca 30-40€ mehr.

An dem PC sparen würde ich aber nichts mehr, denn wenn Du bei der Grafikkarte oder CPU wirklich nennenswert sparst, sinkt die Leistung gleich enorm - wäre ja blöd, wenn Du dann doch mal ein aufwendigeres Spiel spielen willst. 

Kannst/willst Du den PC denn selber zusammenbauen?


----------



## MajeGourov (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo ich hab mir nochmal eins konfiguriert und übrigens ich werde es nicht alleiene zusammenbauen.
Also meine Konfiguration wäre so bei Agando:
*AGANDO fuego 6377x6 Gamers Ed.* 

*Gehäuse:*Sharkoon Gaming-Tower VAYA*Netzteil:*550 Watt Gaming-Power Netzteil (80+)*Mainboard:*Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P, AMD 970*Prozessor:*AMD FX-6350 6x 3.9GHz*Cooler:*Alpenföhn Sella*RAM Speicher:*8GB High-Speed DDR3 PC-1600 (2x 4GB)*Grafikkarte:*GeForce GTX770 2048MB (2xDVI/HDMI/DP)*Festplatte:*SSD 120GB Samsung 840 Evo MZ-7TE120*2. Festplatte:*500GB S-ATA3, 600MB/Sek.*Laufwerk:*DVD-Brenner 22x Dual-Layer*Cardreader:*Multi Cardreader*Wireless LAN:*Wireless LAN Karte 300 Mbit*Soundkarte:*7.1 Soundkarte onboard (8-Kanal)*Security:*Avira Internet Security Suite 2014 (1 PC)*Bildschirm:*60cm (24") TFT (1920x1080), DVI, 5ms*Garantie:*36 Monate Garantie & Support*Service:*6 Monate Vor-Ort-Pickup-&-Return*Bearbeitung:*Standard Bearbeitung (4-5 Werktage

Glaubt ihr das die Konfiguration gut ist für den Preis? 


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2014)

Nee, den würd ich nicht nehmen. Die CPU ist nach heutigem Maßstab sehr schwach, und eine so gute Grafikkarte brauchst Du wiederum überhaupt nicht für LoL und Radsportmanager und solche Games...

Zudem ist das einfach zu teuer - schau mal hier der 800€-PC Gaming-PCs fit für Watch Dogs und Co: 6 Modelle ab 600 Euro - PCs für Watch Dogs und Co: PCs für 800 und 900 Euro  da ist die CPU deutlich stärker als bei Deinem PC, und die Grafikkarte ist gleichstark. Ein 24 Zoll Monitor kostet wiederum ca 150€, dann bist Du sogar erst bei 950€ und hast dabei nen stärkeren PC. und nebenbei auch 1000GB Festplatte statt nur 500GB. Hier hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC  kannst Du nen PC günstig auch zusammenbauen lassen. Hier mal mein Vorschlag: http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator/meinpc/1136044  dazu halt noch ein Monitor für 150€ oder so


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (24. Juni 2014)

Das wäre mal mein Vorschlag für 1280€ inkl. Zusammenbau (mit dem Monitor). Zum Zusammenstellen habe ich die Komponenten über Geizhals zusammengesucht. Dort musst du dann auf das Logo von Hardwareversand klicken und darüber in den Warenkorb legen, da sich dadurch nochmal ein paar Euro sparen lassen. Evtl. ein bisschen runter scrollen, bis der Eintrag von Hardwareversand erscheint.

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed 
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro4 
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (wie üblich Geschmackssache)
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk 
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
SSD: Crucial MX100 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail 
Monitor: LG Electronics 24EA53VQ, 24" ab 143€
Tastatur: Sharkoon Skiller, USB, DE
WLAN: TP-Link TL-WN881ND, PCIe x1
Zusammenbau


Wenn benötigt, Windows 7 Pro 64-bit von Ebay bestellen für 30€, davon dann aber nur den Produktschlüssel verwenden, da die DVD nur für DELL-PCs und andere Fertig-PCs ausgelegt ist. Zum Installieren bitte die ISO von hier runterladen (Windows 7 Professional mit SP1 in DE wählen) und auf eine DVD brennen. Davon dann installieren.

Als Alternative zum WLAN würde ich dir übrigens das Flachkabel 15m weiß, Ethernet LAN Patchkabel empfehlen. Habe ich selber, lässt sich prima unter der Tür durchlegen und du hast vollen Empfang am PC.


----------

